# Liegefläche in kleines GFK Ruderboot einbauen



## Zanderschreck71 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

will mir in mein kleines Ruderboot (ca 3,60 m) im  Bugbereich eine Liegefläche einbauen, nur weiß ich nicht genau wie ich  das umsetzen soll. Bestimmt hat jemand sowas schon gemacht und kann mir  evtl. Tips geben bzw. mir sagen ob das so okay wie ich es mir gedacht  habe.

Es handelt sich um ein einschaliges GFK Boot Länge ca 3,60 m.

Von der Bugspitze bis zum Ende der Sitzbank sind es ca 2 m. So weit soll dann auch die Liegefläche reichen.

Das heisst ich muss eine Fläche schaffen von der Bugspitze bis zur Sitzbank.

Ich  hab mir das so gedacht dass ich an der Bootswandung innen eine Auflage  schaffe, entweder mit Holzleisten oder ggf auch Kunststoffleisten. 
Diese  Leisten müssten dann durch die Bootswandung verschraubt werden. Zur  besseren Kraftverteilung dachte ich an grosse Unterlegscheiben  (Karosseriescheiben ?) an der Bootsaussenseite. Die Leisten werden dann  durchgehend mit Edelstahlschrauben M8 und Muttern verschraubt. Eventuell  Die Fläche dann in der mitte nach unten abgestützt um Durchbiegung der  Platten zu verhindern.
Im Bootsboden ist eine Holzplatte schon vorhanden (eingelegt) so daß dort auch die Kraft grossflächig verteilt werden kann. 

Die Platten sollen 15 mm Siebdruckplatten sein. 

Kann man das so in der Art machen ?

Um ein auseinderdrücken des Bootsrumpfes zu vermeiden würde ich dann die Platte in die Auflageleisten von oben verschrauben.

Hoffe man kann mir so anhand der Beschreibung folgen.

Ich hab so ein bisschen Bedenken, immerhin muss ja die Bootswandung durchbohrt werden, ist aber oberhalb vom Wasser. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht ob die Bootswandung ausreichend stark ist daß man das so machen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Liegefläche in kleines GFK Ruderboot einbauen*

Ich denke du solltest deine Frage mal im Boote-Forum Stellen ... da biste bei neu und umbauten mit allen Materialien besser aufgehoben #6 #h


----------



## FlitzeZett (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Liegefläche in kleines GFK Ruderboot einbauen*

Ich hab mein Boot mit einer selbstgebauten Casting Plattform im Bug gekauft. Entspricht in etwa deiner geplanten Liegefläche.
Bei mir wurde ein Boden im Bug eingebaut und darauf kann ich dann ggf die Casting Plattform drauf montieren.

Die Plattform ist ebenfalls aus Siebdruck Platten. Liegt vorn in der Bug Spitze auf und in der Bootsmitte auf den Halterungen, wo die Sitzbank draufgelegt wird. Zusätzlich sind dann vier Stützen unter der Plattform, ebenfalls aus den Platten. Befestigt wird die Plattform durch vier im Boot verankerte Gewindestangen, darauf ne große unterlegscheibe und ne Mutter. 

Hab ein Quicksilver Fish 360, wenn du googlst siehste was ich meine  was als Auflage für die Plattform bei mir dient


----------

